# Both does bred 18 days ago - I have a question



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

My two FF where hand bred 18 days ago and now have a discharge. Their not acting like their in season, but what's with the discharge? I don't have a buck but their not responding to the buck rag at all. Is it possible that they could be pregnant and have a slight discharge? They are very healthy and happy. How long before I can do the "pooch test"?


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

What color is the discharge? White discharge is normally a sign of heat. I would think at 18 days it would be a bit late to be seeing discharge from the breeding, and I've never seen any that far a long on my does but I think it's possible they may be bred. Depending on the color. 

Hopefully someone else with a little more knowledge can chime in, and help.


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

It was white and sticky and it was on their tails too.... I was so hoping they where bred. Their so hard to detect and I have to drive them back and forth to the buck. :/


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

White discharge sounds like heat.  Have you noticed them acting differently at all? Any swelling? Buck rags can be hit or miss sometimes.


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

No swelling to speak of and my Nubian/Lamancha girl is normally very vocal when in season. She was not this time. My other, the mini Mancha is tough to detect. I did just find this on "Goat Link" fingers crossed! "There are signs to look for to know when your does are ready to stand for a buck.
The usual heat cycle for a dairy doe is 21 days. She remains in heat for typically 3 days, day #2 being the most active and many breeders wait for day #2 to breed. The most likely time she will conceive is generally an 18 to 24 hour period somewhere in the middle of this 3 day cycle.
*Many times the doe will have a second cycle 3 weeks after her breeding. This should be of no concern. If she comes back into heat 6 weeks after her initial breeding, you may want to consider re breeding her."*


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Well, I suppose that is possible. I guess if you really want to make sure they're bred you can have them tested after they're 30 days a long. I think around that time you can also post a pooch pic.


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

Thank you Ciwheels. I Appreciate your input and time. If they start screaming I'll make another trip to the bucks house with them. I'll post a couple pooch pictures if nothing more happens in the next 30 days. Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours.


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

ciwheeles, sorry, I left out an e


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Your welcome.  I'm no expert but I can also share what I've read and seen with my does. 

I hope they're bred and you get some lovely kids! Happy Thanksgiving to you too!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Unfortunately, without a buck around it is difficult to tell, but in my experience.... The first sign of heat in a doe that is not pregnant is a clear discharge. Sort of like baby oil, but a little stickier. I usually notice this first as some wetness on the tail. (I sometimes see this in a doe I am watching closely, hoping they don't come back in because I want them to be pregnant from AI. The won't tease to the buck, then the next day they are hot in heat and I am all bummed out.) The mucous then progresses from clear to a little cloudy to streaky whitish opaque to watered down mayonnaise. In my does, when the mucous is what I would call "white", they are pretty much "out of heat", as in they "were" in heat, but now they are past and "out". 
At 18 days, they are either coming into heat (and it's not too late) or they are bred. I think there is a *chance* with your doe she is just expelling some icky stuff from 18 days ago and is actually bred. If this was day 22, I might not be quite as optimistic. The point is it's not too late to go check them with the buck, but they might be bred. Ideally, your does would be dry and tidy back there, but sometimes it takes awhile to clean everything out from a live buck cover.


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

I hope I hope I hope. Thank you Tinacross!


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

Today there is nothing. They are both dry back there and not puffy at all. Keeping my fingers crossed and will be vigilant.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Casa la Palma that be Tenacross & his name is Tim.:angel2:


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

Oopsy.... No offence meant. Sorry Tim


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

How were you to know?


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Last year, my Nubian came back into heat and took with trips the second breeding. Before I bought my lamancha, she was bred and then sort of came back into heat, but was not too interested in the buck. We have both dates down as possibilities.


----------

